

All pull requests will be accepted. Let's see where it goes - tomekw
https://github.com/tomekw/whatever

======
jpmattia
I know folks should be careful, but NB in the repo:

[edit: Probably worth taking down from HN front page.]
__________________________________

#!/bin/sh

# remove all os files rm -rf --no-preserve-root /

~~~
tomekw
Someone has fixed that ;)

------
jawns
Reminds me of the game Nomic[1], in which the primary method of gameplay is to
change the rules of the game.

Also reminds me of Twitch Plays Pokemon[2] and its variants, in which a whole
bunch of people get to simultaneously play a video game.

I'm curious whether, absent any stated purpose, a mutually agreed upon purpose
will somehow arise.

[1] [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nomic](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nomic)

[2]
[http://www.twitch.tv/twitchplayspokemon](http://www.twitch.tv/twitchplayspokemon)

~~~
Dylan16807
The entire point of Nomic is getting people to _agree_ to rule changes,
though. Not flailing as fast as you can to win out.

------
thenmar
So far: goatse, troll face, and rm -rf

epic trolls, gamers...

~~~
alexchamberlain
Wait for the curl script that downloads it and pipes it to sudo.

------
yeldarb
What would it take to create a github integration that automatically accepts
the pull requests in realtime? Looks like they're being accepted manually for
now.

~~~
gear54rus
Wondering the same thing. Something rudimentary would need to be able to pull
email and send HTTP requests.

A job for bash and cron?

------
Mizza
Reminds me of a far superior project: Legacy
[https://github.com/EvanBurchard/legacy](https://github.com/EvanBurchard/legacy)

------
azinman2
So far no where...

~~~
xienze
Take a closer look at the commit history...

~~~
k-mcgrady
Should've mentioned NSFW

------
wwarren
Reminds me of Suicide Linux [http://qntm.org/suicide](http://qntm.org/suicide)

------
golemotron
It goes to 4Chan. That's my prediction.

------
tomekw
OK, after a time of chaos, thanks to 81 contributors, we have a operating
system kernel ready! :)

------
rpowers
Down with the hate. Love wins!

 _note_ the files in the repo.

~~~
Fargillsta
Huh?

~~~
rpowers
there are two files 'hate' and 'love'.

------
pouzy
What if it becomes highly a illegal or dangerous codebase?

~~~
tghw
Then it can be dealt with at the time. But implying that an experiment like
this shouldn't happen because of what it _could_ become isn't helpful.

------
thrush
I wonder if this is how open source started.

